# Would you consider buying a Hyundai Equus?



## rdorman (Sep 4, 2008)

My first thought to the thread topic was "What's an Equus?"


----------



## f1fan (Jun 22, 2007)

I would wait a year or so and let the huge depreciation and hype end...then...maybe


----------



## mstrq (Jun 28, 2010)

Db750 said:


> I would never consider buying one but I would not be opposed to my friend buying one and *driving me around*.


Getting chauffeured in the back seat? :thumbup:


----------



## Db750 (Jun 16, 2010)

mstrq said:


> Getting chauffeured in the back seat? :thumbup:


Yes sir. Laid back with a bottle of Dom P!


----------



## mstrq (Jun 28, 2010)

So far I saw more than 10 of these in Toronto. All of them being either silver, black or dark grey. I saw a white one today stopped at a light right next to a 2012 A6. Briefly glancing at the car, I wasn't really reminded of which part of the design could have come from Mercedes, BMW, Lexus, etc. But as I was approaching the light, I mistook it for a Lexus though. It does have an eye-catching presence and a design that speaks for its driver (or passenger if being chauffeured). Very gentle but also strong and somewhat playful in its appearance. Also the swoopy lines and curves add a lot to its appearance. They actually do give the impression that the car was naturally shaped by wind. Pretty cool. Original and unique? Not so much. Elegant and beautiful? Maybe in its own right. But it definitely has its own charm and characteristics that can draw people in. My eyes were pinned to the Equus during the short time I was making a turn rather than the A6. That says a lot. And the fact that there are at least 10 of these in the city says a lot about Hyundai's current brand image.


----------



## BuiltnBoostedZ (Jul 25, 2011)

Hyundai has come along way. They aren't the same POS I remember from the 80s and 90s. They make quality cars now, have a good warranty, and are actually starting to look good. Every car maker has gone through this stage and honestly, this is where most of them hit their peak in design, reliability, and style. If you automatically say "no" just because you think it "copies" other manufacturers or because of hyundai's name/former reputation....you don't know anything about cars. 

I use to be a brand whore. Gotta be a certain brand or I won't even consider buying it. In today's world market, that would be a big mistake. If there is one thing that's constant in this universe, its change. And Hyundai has changed for the better. Watching all these manufactures evolve over the years (some going backwards), Hyundai has been one of the few car manufacturers that has impressed me with their improvements. That in itself demands respect. Any real car enthusiast can see this clearly.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Hyundai is following the Lexus model and although some of the people here might not be taking them seriously I can assure you that BMW, Mercedes, Audi and Lexus are.

Toyota (Lexus) was very patient and when they were seeling Corollas and Celicas to young people in the 70s and 80s they were building brand loyalty. They were going to be ready in 20 years when these buyers reached their peak earning years and were entering the luxury car market.

It worked very well for them and the original Lexus LS400 blindsided BMW and Mercedes and sent them scrambling to release competitive models.

I don't think Hyundai is expecting to lure away too many BMW and Mercedes buyers but in 20 years there will be a generation of consumers who will not think a Hyundai luxury car is at all unusual or will have any recollection of the Hyundai Excel.

So in spite of the "Lexus is a Rebadged Toyota , or Motorized Couch posts that appear in these forums, Lexus has been a huge marketing sucess and there is no reason to believe that Hyundai can't follow in their foorsteps,

CA


----------



## CaptSlow (Sep 4, 2011)

I said yes because while it may not have the appeal of a bmw or an MB, its unique and pretty good value. What other car can match the features the equus comes with for the price. Only down side is explaining to all your friends why you bought a 65k hyundai.


----------



## earny99 (Apr 7, 2008)

If I had piles of cash I probably would. I had a genisis as a rental and was surprised how well it drove. Speaks a lot for how much hyundai has improved.

I really think hyundai needs to start a new luxury brand Like Acura, Lexus, Infiniti etc.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Bimmer


----------



## BuiltnBoostedZ (Jul 25, 2011)

captainaudio said:


> Hyundai is following the Lexus model and although some of the people here might not be taking them seriously I can assure you that BMW, Mercedes, Audi and Lexus are.
> 
> Toyota (Lexus) was very patient and when they were seeling Corollas and Celicas to young people in the 70s and 80s they were building brand loyalty. They were going to be ready in 20 years when these buyers reached their peak earning years and were entering the luxury car market.
> 
> ...


good point. :thumbup:


----------

